# se ganó nuestra simpatía



## loveejemplo

Hola amigos, acá he leído:

we soon warmed to (o toward) her- pronto *se *ganó nuestra simpatía

Creo que *se *se pued omitir, ¿no?


----------



## econtreras

Se podría omitir. Pero, sinceramente, queda mejor si la dejas. 
Esa frase yo la diría con ese se, no lo omitiría.


----------



## manxo

Se puede omitir sin que cambie el sentido, pero suena más natural con *se*.


----------



## econtreras

Ahora mismo, no encuentro una explicación, para decirte porqué se utiliza ese se. 
Pero es como dice manxo, suena más natural.


----------



## mhms

pronto *se *ganó nuestra simpatía

es lo mismo, pero:

cuando es una conversación hablada por inercia colocas 'se'

cuando es una conversación escrita y formal omites el 'se' ya que hace más formal el escrito omitir palabras innecesarias y que no afecte el escrito


----------



## horsewishr

Yo tenía una conversación sobre un verbo parecido el otro día, porque a veces tengo la misma duda.  Y lo que tenía sentido para mí era pensar en las palabras ir y irse. 

Si digo "Fui a la tienda ayer" el énfasis está en el lugar adonde fui.

Si digo "Me fui ayer" el énfasis está en la acción, y no el destino. 

Así que, con "Se ganó nuestra simpatía" el hablante quiere poner énfasis en el proceso de ganar la simpatía, y no en lo que fue ganado (la simpatía). 

¿Qué opinan los nativos?


----------



## manxo

No lo veo así. Hay verbos que cuando adoptan la forma pronominal cambian de significado (o de matiz) y otros que no. En el primer caso están ir (to go) e irse (to leave), que muchas veces no son inrtercambiables; algunas veces la diferencia de matiz se suaviza y puede suceder que lo sean (voy a la tienda / me voy a la tienda); pero en tus ejemplos entiendo que no se trata de enfatizar, sino de que son dos significados distintos. En cuanto a se ganó, coincido parcialmente con mhms, porque, efectivamente, en registros que pretenden ser formales, se prescinde, muchas veces, de este tipo de refuerzos expresivos y lo que consiguen es una lengua aséptica y alejada de la enjundia del idioma.


----------



## horsewishr

Gracias manxo.  Estoy de acuerdo de que ir/irse no es el mejor ejemplo.  

De hecho, mi duda siempre ha sido entre comer y comerse.  Y ahora lo entiendo así:

Si digo, "Comí una manzana" quiere decir que lo que comí era una manzana.  Pero si digo "Me comí una manzana" es como decir "tenía hambre un necesitaba comer algo.  Y sí lo hice.  The stress is on the fact that I ATE something--rather than WHAT I ate.  

¿Eso tiene sentido?  Or am I still confused?


----------



## manxo

Sigo sin verlo como un recurso para enfatizar. Mi opinión es que o bien hay variación de significado / matiz, o es el uso, la costumbre, el ambiente o el duende de la lengua el que determina la forma, teniendo en cuenta que, en general, se prefiere la forma pronominal. Ejemplos:
a) Cambio de matiz: He comido en mi casa. (no admite forma pronominal)
b) Uso: (Me) he comido un chuletón de no te menees. (intercambiables, se prefiere pronominal)
c) Intercambiables y absolutamente corrientes ambas: (Se) ha muerto Pepe.
A ver qué dicen otros hispanohablantes.


----------



## flljob

_Comerse alguien algo_ no es un verbo pronominal. Se trata de un uso del dativo con sentido télico.
_Comí manzanas_ no es igual que _me comí las manzanas_. En la segunda el sentido aspectual es bien claro.

_Se ganó nuestra simpatía_. Tiene el mismo sentido télico. Además, si dices _ganó nuestra simpatía_, se entiende que el sujeto de la oración es _nuestra simpatía_, lo que es completamente ilógico.
Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

flljob said:


> _Comerse alguien algo_ no es un verbo pronominal. Se trata de un uso del dativo con sentido télico.
> _Comí manzanas_ no es igual que _me comí las manzanas_. En la segunda el sentido aspectual es bien claro.
> 
> _Se ganó nuestra simpatía_. Tiene el mismo sentido télico. Además, si dices _ganó nuestra simpatía_, se entiende que el sujeto de la oración es _nuestra simpatía_, lo que es completamente ilógico.
> Saludos


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.

Saludos


----------



## capitas

flljob said:


> _Comerse alguien algo_ no es un verbo pronominal. Se trata de un uso del dativo con sentido télico.
> _Comí manzanas_ no es igual que _me comí las manzanas_. En la segunda el sentido aspectual es bien claro.
> ¿Puedes explicar por favor el "sentido aspectual", y ya puestos el "télico" para los no lingüistas
> 
> _Se ganó nuestra simpatía_. Tiene el mismo sentido télico. Además, si dices _ganó nuestra simpatía_, se entiende que el sujeto de la oración es _nuestra simpatía_, lo que es completamente ilógico.
> No estoy de acuerdo: (el) (se) ganó nuestra simpatía: objeto directo perfectamente lógico.
> Saludos


----------



## flljob

Él puede ganar la partida, pero ¿puede ganar nuestra simpatía?
Puede ganar mucho dinero, pero ¿puede ganar tu afecto?

Saludos


----------



## loveejemplo

flljob said:


> _Comerse alguien algo_ no es un verbo pronominal. Se trata de un uso del dativo con sentido télico.
> _Comí manzanas_ no es igual que _me comí las manzanas_. En la segunda el sentido aspectual es bien claro.
> 
> _Se ganó nuestra simpatía_. Tiene el mismo sentido télico. Además, si dices _ganó nuestra simpatía_, se entiende que el sujeto de la oración es _nuestra simpatía_, lo que es completamente ilógico.
> Saludos


 
Y si _*El *ganó nuestra simpatía_ ?


----------



## duvija

loveejemplo said:


> Y si _*El *ganó nuestra simpatía_ ?


 

Igual. "ël se ganó nuestra simpatía"...


----------



## horsewishr

> Comerse alguien algo no es un verbo pronominal. Se trata de un uso del dativo con sentido télico.
> Comí manzanas no es igual que me comí las manzanas. En la segunda el sentido aspectual es bien claro.
> ¿Puedes explicar por favor el "sentido aspectual", y ya puestos el "télico" para los no lingüistas



Yes, please.  I'm still lost.  I couldn't find "télico" in any dictionary.  And I don't understand "sentido aspectual" either.


----------



## capitas

flljob said:


> Él puede ganar la partida, pero ¿puede ganar nuestra simpatía?
> Puede ganar mucho dinero, pero ¿puede ganar tu afecto?
> 
> Saludos


 
Sí y sí. If he can "ganar" a prize, why not "nuestra simpatía" or "tu afecto".


----------



## loveejemplo

Pitt said:


> A mi entender sólo es correcto:
> _*Se* ganó nuestra simpatía._
> 
> Se* =* dativo necesario.
> nuestra simpatía = complemento directo
> 
> No se puede decir _*Ganó nuestra simpatía. _


 
Pero sigo creyendo que *El* g_anó nuestra simpatía _es correcto


----------



## Pitt

loveejemplo said:


> Pero sigo creyendo que *El* g_anó nuestra simpatía _es correcto


 
Tienes toda la razón, me he equivocado.

El DRAE dice: 
*ganar *
*6. *tr. Captar la voluntad de alguien. U. t. c. prnl.


Por eso ambas construcciones son correctas: 
_Se ganó nuestra simpatía._
_Ganó nuestra simpatía._

Pero creo que se prefiere _*Se* ganó nuestra simpatía._

Saludos


----------



## loveejemplo

Gracias por todo


----------



## flljob

loveejemplo said:


> Pero sigo creyendo que *El* g_anó nuestra simpatía _es correcto


Compara:
Él se comió nuestras manzanas.
Él comió nuestras manzanas.

Él se ganó nuestra simpatía.
Él ganó nuestra simpatía.

Hay un sentido aspectual que no permite usar el OD sin determinante.

No es lo mismo:
Él ganó veinte pesos, que
Él se ganó veinte pesos.

Saludos

PD: En Wikipedia puedes consultar el artículo *telicity*.


----------



## loveejemplo

flljob said:


> Compara:
> Él se comió nuestras manzanas.
> Él comió nuestras manzanas.
> 
> Él se ganó nuestra simpatía.
> Él ganó nuestra simpatía.
> 
> Hay un sentido aspectual que no permite usar el OD sin determinante.
> 
> No es lo mismo:
> *Él ganó veinte pesos, que
> Él se ganó veinte pesos.*
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: En Wikipedia puedes consultar el artículo *telicity*.



*Él ganó veinte pesos 
 Él se ganó veinte pesos.* 
Cual es la diferencia?


----------



## flljob

loveejemplo said:


> *Él ganó veinte pesos *
> *Él se ganó veinte pesos.*
> Cual es la diferencia?


 
Lo aspectual.

Saludos


----------



## capitas

flljob said:


> Lo aspectual.
> 
> Saludos


 
Si cambiamos el verbo:
Consiguió nuestra simpatía/nuestro agradecimiento/nuestra admiración.

Aunque coincido en que es mejor usar "Se ganó", "Gano nuestra..." lo veo perfectamente correcto, e idiomático.


----------



## loveejemplo

Por favor, he buscado el significado de aspectual en el diccionarion en vano.


----------



## manxo

*Aspectual* es lo que se refiere al *aspecto *del verbo, una característica de la acción por él descrita que matiza si es acabada, durativa, puntual, etc. Me temo que en este hilo, en vez de darte soluciones, te estamos haciendo nudos en el cerebro. Yo resumiría ti pregunta inicial así: el *se *no es necesario pero sí conveniente para que la frase resulte mejor hecha.


----------



## loveejemplo

manxo said:


> *Aspectual* es lo que se refiere al *aspecto *del verbo, una característica de la acción por él descrita que matiza si es acabada, durativa, puntual, etc. Me temo que en este hilo, en vez de darte soluciones, te estamos haciendo nudos en el cerebro. Yo resumiría tu pregunta inicial así: el *se *no es necesario pero sí conveniente para que la frase resulte mejor hecha.



¡Gracias por tu paciencia!


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así:

_Se ganó nuestra simpatía_
_Se comió todo el pastel._

El pronombre *se* es un _dativo de interés_: no es necesario, pero tiene un valor enfático.

Saludos


----------



## loveejemplo

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> _Se ganó nuestra simpatía_
> _Se comió todo el pastel._
> 
> El pronombre *se* es un _dativo de interés_: *no es necesario, pero tiene un valor enfático*.
> 
> Saludos



Por favor, los nativos, lo que dice Pitt tiene razón?


----------



## flljob

Si dices: ¡Juan, toma leche! Le estás sugiriendo u ordenando a Juan, que entre sus alimentos incluya a la leche.

Si dices: _¡Juan, tómate la leche!_ Le estás ordenando que se tome el vaso de leche que le serviste. Juan te podría contestar: _Ya me la tomé_. Juan quiere decir que se tomó toda la cantidad de leche servida, pero te das cuenta de que no es así, y le dices: _No es cierto, te falta medio vaso_.

Si dices _Juan tomó leche_, estás hablando de una actividad.
Si dices _Juan se tomó la leche_, estás hablando de una realización.

Como ves, no tiene un valor enfático, sino aspectual.

En mi variante de español no se puede decir _Juan comió mi/el pastel_. Yo diría: Juan _se comió mi/el pastel_.

Saludos


----------



## capitas

flljob said:


> Si dices: ¡Juan, toma leche! Le estás sugiriendo u ordenando a Juan, que entre sus alimentos incluya a la leche.
> 
> Si dices: _¡Juan, tómate la leche!_ Le estás ordenando que se tome el vaso de leche que le serviste. Juan te podría contestar: _Ya me la tomé_. Juan quiere decir que se tomó toda la cantidad de leche servida, pero te das cuenta de que no es así, y le dices: _No es cierto, te falta medio vaso_.
> 
> Si dices _Juan tomó leche_, estás hablando de una actividad.
> Si dices _Juan se tomó la leche_, estás hablando de una realización.
> 
> Como ves, no tiene un valor enfático, sino aspectual.
> 
> En mi variante de español no se puede decir _Juan comió mi/el pastel_. Yo diría: Juan _se comió mi/el pastel_.
> 
> Saludos


Aparte del nombre que le demos, que nos soy capaz de entender, Flljob tiene razón. En ciertos casos (el de tomar/tomarse, por ememplo), el valor nos sólo es enfático, sino que añade matices (¿aspectual?)


----------



## flljob

Ahora, si digo _Él gana nuestra simpatía_, haciendo un esfuerzo, yo la puedo entender como una actividad. Su sueldo es nuestra simpatía.

-¿Cuánto gana Juan?
-Gana $50.00

-¿Cuánto gana Juan?
-No gana dinero. Gana nuestra simpatía.

Saludos


----------



## capitas

¿Tiene mucho que ganar y mucho que perder? 
Tiene que *ganar nuestra simpatía* y tiene que perder nuestra indiferencia.


----------



## flljob

capitas said:


> ¿Tiene mucho que ganar y mucho que perder?
> Tiene que *ganar nuestra simpatía* y tiene que perder nuestra indiferencia.


 
-Para trabajar aquí, ¿qué tiene que hacer Juan?
-Tiene que ganarse nuestra simpatía.

-Para trabajar aquí, ¿qué tiene que hacer Juan?
-Tiene que ganar nuestra simpatía.  Para mí, en este contexto, esta oración es imposible.


Saludos


----------



## loveejemplo

flljob said:


> En mi variante de español no se puede decir _Juan comió mi/el pastel_. Yo diría: Juan _se comió mi/el pastel_.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias, pero me han enseñado que se puede decir
_Juan comió mi/el pastel_- Juan ate my cake(maybe a part of the cake)
Juan _se comió mi/el pastel _-Juan ate up my cake(he ate it all)


----------



## capitas

flljob said:


> En mi variante de español no se puede decir _Juan comió mi/el pastel_. Yo diría: Juan _se comió mi/el pastel_.
> 
> Saludos


 


loveejemplo said:


> Gracias, pero me han enseñado que se puede decir
> _Juan comió mi/el pastel_- Juan ate my cake(maybe a part of the cake)
> Juan _se comió mi/el pastel _-Juan ate up my cake(he ate it all)




Loveejemplo, en mi variante de español, tampoco decimos "Comió el/mi pastel".
Sólo usamos "comer" cuando hablamos de algo genérico: la acción o la comida. Si no, utilizamos comerse.
¿Has comido ya? Si, ya he comido. He comido pastel/ mucho pastel.
Sin embargo:
Me he comido un pastel/Me he comido tu pastel, con determinante.


----------



## Pakov

Pues a mí me parece que el poner la partícula "se" índica un esfuerzo o mérito, o bien acentúa el protagonismo del sujeto o de la acción en sí. 
Ayer fui a la tienda.
Ayer me fui a la tienda.

Hoy he comido cocido.
Hoy me he comido un cocido. (Fijaos que he tenido que añadir "un" cuando he dicho "ME he ...").
Y coindido con algunos de los anteriores comentarios: Yo me gano, o no, la simpatía de alguien. Y cuando ME gano mi sueldo, ME lo gano con mi esfuerzo.
POr otro lado, "irse" me da la impresión de que tiene un componente de movimiento de alejamiento de un sitio, e "ir" tiene un componente de acercamiento a algún sitio.



horsewishr said:


> Yo
> tenía una conversación sobre un verbo parecido el otro día, porque a veces tengo la misma duda. Y lo que tenía sentido para mí era pensar en las palabras ir y irse.
> 
> Si digo "Fui a la tienda ayer" el énfasis está en el lugar adonde fui.
> 
> Si digo "Me fui ayer" el énfasis está en la acción, y no el destino.
> 
> Así que, con "Se ganó nuestra simpatía" el hablante quiere poner énfasis en el proceso de ganar la simpatía, y no en lo que fue ganado (la simpatía).
> 
> ¿Qué opinan los nativos?


----------

